# Bang & Olufsen Menu



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey there

i want to share a finding in HU-CIC Modul on my F30

its called "HIGH-END-AUDIO-MENUE"

the Value was on "kein_menu" what means "No Menu"

i changed it to "volle_insz" which means "Full Staging/Enactment/Production" (i googled the translation)

before changing this Value i had the L7 Suround Checkbox in my "Klang" Menu

after coding it in the Car i got Bang & Olufsen Menu in it with choosable "Studio" or "Expanded" Sound

Studio is in my Ears a bit more bass/dark/deeper as usually

Expanded is more clearer, louder voices, not so much bass


i dont know how it looks on your cars
here i got Harman&Kardon in it, so the sound is with or without these settings good 

Could someone try this without H&K?
In F10 it must be the same.

Thanks


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> Hey there
> 
> i want to share a finding in HU-CIC Modul on my F30
> 
> ...


Hi, I tried it with the Hifi sound system (not Hifi Professional).

The menu is shown, but both entries are NOT selectable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> Hey there
> 
> i want to share a finding in HU-CIC Modul on my F30
> 
> ...


As noted on my F10 Cheat Sheet, The B&O menu is non-functional. 

Can you drill into the Equalizer setting on yours though, and if so post a picture of the EQ?


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

Its functional. But you have to select audio_system=highpremium


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

rrdsgn said:


> Its functional. But you have to select audio_system=highpremium


But with the Hifi audio system this setting wouldn't work, would it?


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

Only with most amp! Amplifier=most


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

So that's mean without most amplifier the mentioned high end menu won't work at all, Is there any brand limitation for the most amplifier? Is it Must from BMW? or there are other brand to select?


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

yes it won't work. it will be visible only. 
Must be a BMW or Mini Amp. (Harman Becker / Logic7 / HK, b&w or B&O)


----------



## secany (Nov 26, 2012)

rrdsgn said:


> Its functional. But you have to select audio_system=highpremium


and where do you set this "audio_system=highpremium" ? Still in HU_CIC / HU_BNT ?


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes in Nbt


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

I have option 677 (600W DSP Professional, unbranded but with a separate amplifier). By default I have a graphic equaliser and a "Surround" option. My sound system was later replaced by 688 Harman Kardon (600W). I suspect it's mostly the same hardware.

I'll try and code bang and olufsen menu tomorrow and see if it works for me.


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Seems to be working for me...

https://youtu.be/1tRTazx7tEo

I forgot to mention in the video that the setting for speed related volume has disappeared. I presume this is because it now automatically adjusts for ambient noise using the telephone system's microphone (only a guess- I'm not sure)


----------



## sausewind (Feb 18, 2012)

AFAIK B&O - 6F2 option has a combi-microphone on driver side: 1 for the amp and 1 for telephone (if any option-SA for phone)


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Is that the same microphone as vehicles without B&O? In other words, when B&O menu is switched on, does it use the microphone that's already fitted to the non-B&O car?


----------



## sausewind (Feb 18, 2012)

No, it is a combi-microphone - 2 microphones in 1 housing , see http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2678664/
One mic is directly connected to B&O Amp for DySop , the other mic is connected to ComBox/TCB/HU for phone.


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

you can use both: 677 and 688. But for me 688 sounds better.
Speed volume won't work with B&O


----------



## bymer321 (Oct 29, 2012)

Would you notice any difference if you just have 677 Premium Hifi? or is HK required?
Never coded this menu but would not hurt if results were actually operable.


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

It the same amp. BMW changed only the name for marketing purpose and the EQ Settings. Try it it sounds lot better.
B&O sound even better than 688 but for me it has not enough volume output. Because B&O amp is different and has a lot more power


----------



## bymer321 (Oct 29, 2012)

I see, so basically I have a H&K system which is unbranded as you mentioned. I will go ahead and try it during the next time I am able to code. Any other relevant settings that compliment this coding option or are relevant?

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

I have one question: 
when i turn the volume to maximum it cuts off the volume and i am not able to turn it down to make it work again. seems like its a volume protection. 
I have to change to another music source and then i can turn down the volume and then sound appears again

Is this normal behavior?


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

if you want you can turn on/off LOGIC7_SYMBOL on so it appears/disappears in sound menu. Thats all


----------



## bymer321 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah I have seen that code before.
Thanks! If I code it, will report back.


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

I have 677 and it has made a difference, yes.

The volume didn't cut off for me, but I didn't keep pushing it all the way up because I didn't want to damage my speakers. I went up to the point just before the bass speakers started to lose their bass


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

ok. i changed my subs and installed better ones with more power.


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

rrdsgn said:


> ok. i changed my subs and installed better ones with more power.


Were they plug and play? Which subs did you install?


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes Plug and Play: http://www.amazon.de/MATCH-Woofer-20-cm-MS8B-BMW/dp/B00O1P2TD6


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

Could anyone with most amp please try to code 

HIGH_END_AUDIO_B_UND_W > volle_ins
HIGH_END_AUDIO_MENUE > kein_menue
AUDIO_SYSTEM > highpremium
AMPLIFIER_VARIANT > most

It should appear the B&W Menue instead of B&O 
I am on Istep 54.2. It would be perfect if anyone could try with newer istep like 57. 

Thank you!


----------



## djrobx (May 14, 2015)

For fun I tried those settings on my X4 with HK audio.

It added a "Bang & Olufssen" menu with Studio and Expanded options. It took away the L7 surround checkbox. 

To my ears it doesn't sound any different. And it seems like Studio = L7 Surround off, Expanded = L7 Surround on. 

I'm more curious about the what the Audio_Profile setting does. There are 4 options. Mine defaults to 1. When I picked 4 it seemed like it muffled the highs a bit, making the bass heavier.


----------



## ngiing (Jan 15, 2019)

rrdsgn said:


> yes it won't work. it will be visible only.
> Must be a BMW or Mini Amp. (Harman Becker / Logic7 / HK, b&w or B&O)


Sir, for the Bang & Olufsen System, would it work on 676 HiFi system?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ngiing said:


> Sir, for the Bang & Olufsen System, would it work on 676 HiFi system?


Define work.

Will it add menu item, yes. Will it sound better; i do not think so, but feel free to be fooled.


----------



## ngiing (Jan 15, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> Define work.
> 
> Will it add menu item, yes. Will it sound better; i do not think so, but feel free to be fooled.


I actually coded in it. Yes there is phasing different for the music and I like it. I heard things that never been heard all this while. Musical instrument are louder.

The problem is, when i choose between Studio and Expanded, cant feel the difference at all. I thought the 676 amp is 6 channel with a centre mid speaker setup? So i thought it should have work? The only thing that i havent coded is the Audio_System & Amplifier_Variant


----------



## pierreye (Aug 31, 2013)

676 amp is not MOST amp. So, I don't think the EQ and Studio/Expanded settings work. Anyway, with 676 amp, I would advice you swap it out with Audio Fischer 7UP BMW amp. Much better DSP amp than HK


----------

